# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hoa cải vàng nở khắp thị trấn La Bình - Trung Quốc

## lehniemtin

Những cánh đồng hoa cải dầu rực rỡ đang là những điểm đến thu hút khách du lịch đông đảo nhất tại Trung Quốc trong thời gian này.
Từ vườn cải dầu tại La Bình - tỉnh Vân Nam cho đến vườn cải tại Quý Dương - tỉnh Quý Châu, một màu vàng tuyệt đẹp đang trải rộng trên khắp các cánh đồng, trên những thửa ruông, trên những con đường uốn lượn.

Mùa xuân đến, các vườn cải đồng loạt nở hoa tạo nên một vẻ đẹp khó cưỡng với du khách thập phương. Cùng với những vườn đào đã nở rộ hoa đầu tháng 2 vừa qua, các cánh đồng cải là một trong những điểm thu hút khách du lịch tại Trung Quốc nhất hiện nay.

Mời bạn cùng chiêm ngưỡng những cánh đồng hoa mùa xuân mới.


Mùa xuân tại La Bình


Con đường uốn lượn qua những vườn cải


Những cây đào nở hoa xen lẫn trong vườn hoa cải 

Chuẩn bị đón Tết


Cảnh sắc thu hút mọi người đến chụp ảnh


Đẹp đến lạ thường


Những vườn hoa cải dầu cùng rộ nở vào tháng 2


Một màu vàng trải rộng đến cuối chân trời



Thị trấn La Bình phủ bởi hoa

(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

